Ask HN: What are your favorite “404 Page Not Found” responses? - harrisreynolds
======
nathan_f77
You can find a lot of 404 pages here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/404/top/?sort=top&t=all](https://www.reddit.com/r/404/top/?sort=top&t=all)

Some of my favorites:

* [http://www.romainbrasier.fr/404/](http://www.romainbrasier.fr/404/)

* [http://iplanwebsites.com/404](http://iplanwebsites.com/404)

* [https://www.nuvango.com/404](https://www.nuvango.com/404)

* [https://www.easternmarket.com/404](https://www.easternmarket.com/404)

* [http://www.lookitsme.co.uk/404/](http://www.lookitsme.co.uk/404/)

I also had fun making a minimalist 404 page for my SudoBlock game:
[https://sudoblock.com/404](https://sudoblock.com/404)

------
mtmail
Our
[https://geocoder.opencagedata.com/404](https://geocoder.opencagedata.com/404)
page points to Null Island
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island)).
It's a fictional country at the coordinates 0,0 and an inside joke among
online geographers.

